# What is this material???



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

In the old days oilcloth was cloth soaked in linseed oil. You can still purchase it in fabric stores sometimes. I just use a heavy cloth to make what you want with 1 dowel sewn in a pocket on each long end and with one dowel sewn in the center. I do make the cloth larger than the inner cover so it will allow the cloth to over hang on the sides and allow the telescoping cover to fit on properly.
Clint


----------



## sistone (Feb 20, 2007)

Oilcloth is a kind of cloth with a permeable painting oil or paint surface. You might find it at Home Depot. See if a local fabric store has it. You can order it online.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I do have grain bags but had problems with them last year....<

What kind of problems?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I found it diffacult working one side without distrubing the other side. I might try the grain bags again as I have so many of them and I will just staple them to the inside divider. This... hopefully... will help.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I just use regualer material stapled to the center divider, they do tend to chew holes through it though, so I have to replace every year.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Quality landscape fabric works great, and is quick to install.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Have some three-way mating nucs (medium supers divided into three compartements) with canvas or a double layer of nylon window screening covering each outside compartement. When the bees chew through the canvas, a duct tape patch works fine for another few years. The bees have left the window screening alone. These nucs are very nice although in the hot, humid weather this season they seem a little under-ventilated. The principle with them is that any super we have has 2 dado cuts on each end to accept the dividers if necessary. The nuc bottoms have a tunnel routed to the edge and therefore the supers themselves are not customized and thus become universal units for any application throughut the bee-year. I'll post some pics if anyone's interested.
Adam

[email protected]


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

adamf . . .

Pictures please!


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

*Pictures of three-way mating nucs using medium sized supers*



Dave W said:


> adamf . . .
> 
> Pictures please!


Pardon the delay. Here are some pics of the nucs we use to mate virgins and bank inseminated queens.

The link:

http://www.ibiblio.org/bees/adamf/nuc

Feel free to email me if you have any questions or post 'em here.

Adam
Adam Finkelstein
[email protected]


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Very Interesting . . .

Thanx!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Oil cloth really is what they used to make raincoats out of. Now it's what they make the GOOD raincoats out of, but it's different. As already said, the original was linen with linseed oil. The newer stuff is some kind of plastic impregnated on canvas.

Canvas works fine as is. As does the plastic "burlap" feed sacks.


----------

